

Open is Dead - peteforde
http://johngeraci.com/blog/2011/10/open-is-dead/

======
wccrawford
" Open is a means to an end. It’s a means to a better, leaner, more
reciprocal, more win-win ecosystem. And EVERYONE understands those terms. "

What? Those buzz words? They're even more fuzzy than "open" when you're
talking about politics.

------
m1nes
Yet another "XXX" is dead post.

~~~
johngeraci
Yet another "yet another 'xxx' is dead post" comment.

